# Desk flap



## dance (29 Aug 2018)

Hallo!

Am building a built-in alcove unit with a drop down desk flap. I've ordered some drop down flap stays with brakes but I'm wondering if I've cheaped out by not going for the gaspiston type. Two links to the type of thing I mean.

And as well as this fretting, I am wondering how to keep the flap closed. Ideally because the flap is going to be used as a writing surface, I don't want anything sitting on the surface of the flap on the leading edge in the dead centre - any tips?!

So...to recap...should I have bitten the bullet and bought the £30 gas pistons or are the cheaper type more than good enough...and whether anyone has any thoughts on what sort of catch to use?

Thanks all!


----------



## ScaredyCat (29 Aug 2018)

Something like a *turn button latch * or *butterfly catch* to hold it up ?


.


----------

